# [gelöst] emerge -e world - Pakete ausschließen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich möchte emerge -e world ausführen, aber openoffice ausschließen. ( Zum ersten, weil es so lange dauert, zum zweiten, weil ich /var/tmp/portage im Ram gemountet habe und der Speicher füe openoffice nicht ausreicht.) Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Nov 07, 2010 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, eventuell etwas wie:

mit 

```
qlist -IC > emerge_installed.txt
```

 alle installierten Pakete in eine Datei schreiben lassen und aus dieser dann dein nicht gewünschtes openoffice raus nehmen.

mergen kannst du die Liste dann via 

```
emerge -av1 `cat emerge_installed.txt`
```

/edit: Oder vermutlich besser bei den vielen Paketen 

```
# ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" emerge -av1 --keep-going `cat emerge_installed.txt`
```

 (--keep-going nur sofern die portage Version dies bereitstellt)

Ist zwar kein echtes --emptytree world aber es sollte in etwa gleiches bei rauskommen  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ist zwar kein echtes --emptytree world aber es sollte in etwa gleiches bei rauskommen 

  Oder nimm dann

```
# ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" emerge -ave --keep-going `cat emerge_installed.txt`
```

 dann ist es auch ein --emptytree

@flammenflitzer

Bevor ich hier weiter Selbstgespräche führe, magst du mal ein Feedback dazu geben?

Oder klappt es so wirklich nicht? (ich hab es nicht getestet)

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
emerge -av1 `cat emerge_installed.txt`
```

 funktioniert schon. Ich editiere den Text vorher.

Danke

----------

